# Movement Critique



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

He looks like he has a long back. His feet are a little small for his body. He seems a little over at the knee but I can't be sure.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you! 
Any comment on how he moves and uses himself? Any good ideas of what he may be best suited for?

Also..how does his weight look?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Well you say movement critique so I'm going to assume that you mean for dressage.
First thing I notice is that he seems to prefer the trot. This is not a sign of a horse who is an athletic in the right way for dressage as these horses will strongly prefer the canter. The second thing I notice is that although he is trotting very forward, he does not even track up. An athletic dressage horse when trotting will over track. The final thing that I noticed is that in the canter, if we watch the outside front, and the print it leaves, the outside hind should reach in front of this print, but this horse does not do this.
Otherwise his movement is clean and he appears sound, he just wasn't made with dressage in mind. Good luck with him! He looks like a pleasure to ride.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Thank you!
> Any comment on how he moves and uses himself? Any good ideas of what he may be best suited for?
> 
> Also..how does his weight look?


He looks like he would move alot better with training. Can you get any more vids have you jumped him?
He might do well in the beginner equitation and beginner hunter. 
But what is his personality like?


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

He looks like a fairly athletic mover but he isn't the smoothest looking move. Definitely has a western performance look to him. That was a nice enough little roll back at the end of the second video whether it was planned or not. Have you ever tried him out on cows? What's he bred for?

Oh and his weight looks fine to me.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Thank you!
> Any comment on how he moves and uses himself? Any good ideas of what he may be best suited for?
> 
> Also..how does his weight look?


He looks a little out of shape and a little round but not terribly so.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I can't give a very good movement critique, as I am terrible at video/picture critiques, but I will say that I love him. :]

He has a long back like Daisy, and he reminds me of her a lot, only masculine and big. Ha ha.

As far as his best uses - western performance... but I think you know that, lol.

He seems to have a bit of a winter belly on him, but I'm sure that'll come off easily. He's a very pretty boy, SD.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does movement only matter in dressage? Horses who prefer the trot doesn't mean they aren't athletic. There are a ton of different variables on why a horse hesitates the canter. This particular one, I just see he has not found the correct balance to be able to beautifully carry himself. 
I see this horse's balance on his front end which disables his hind end from coming up and underneath himself. I think he's fairly well put together, and I don't see anything huge that would disable this horse from learning a correct balance to be able to do lower-level dressage movements. 
No, he may not float like a 'dressage' horse can, but he can def. learn to carry himself better. 
Some horses are born with the ability to track up naturally, others can easily be taught. Just because this horse does not track up and use himself like he could, doesn't mean he lacks the ability all together. He can learn. 
He looks like a nice all-round kind of guy that if his balance were to be helped he could do many different things.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Here is his breeding: Poco Tri Jet Quarter Horse

I have only ever free jumped him over little poles. He has been my polo, barrels, endurance horse. Yes we've worked some cows and he loves it...he's bred cows and speed as far as I can tell. 

I agree that he lacks balance and tends to carry himself on his forehand. He's actually extremely smooth to ride...except for he has a strung out canter lately which I am trying to work on. 

What are some things I can work on to get him more balanced and tracking up? 
Right now I'm working on doing transistions, circles, and trying to get him going at a consistant speed. Any other tips would be good. 

I plan on taking him to some dressage schooling shows just for the experience...His heart is in western.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

something seems odd about his withers.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What about his withers?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He has a pretty steep shoulder, which puts him heavy on the forehand. That may also be why he prefers the trot, more than the canter, because it's easier; the canter takes alot of impulsion from behind, and when you're already heavy on the frontend, transferring that energy to the rear, will be alot harder. With training, though, you can get him to move off the rear. 

He does move fairly decently; a bit choppy, and doesn't track well, but as others have mentioned, he's not really being 'asked' to collect himself, so he probably isn't going to choose to. I quite like him, especially that crooked blaze and fiery little attitude he shows off at random intervals!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, he's a dork but I <3 him. 

We have been working on impulsion from the hind end and getting to use himself more and he has improved a bit (At least I think) under saddle. Unfortunately I never have anyone to film while I am riding! I'll have to get more recent videos up. 

We've been doing a bit more dressage, but our focus is still mostly on the western front but I FEEL improvement. Who knows what that looks like to the trained eye though .


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Any horse can do dressage, because it's not necessarily about the 'refined' upper level movements (piaffe, courbette, etc), it's about the collection, and impulsion from the rear. 

You can help him learn how to use his hind end on the ground too, using a syrcingle and drawreins; this way he can learn how to carry himself in a collected frame without interference from you, except from you driving him from the ground that is.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, we have no plan of ever being competitive in Dressage, just use it to help him become more balanced and such for other areas.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I have nothing to add that the others haven't said but the third photo is hilarious! he has no right ear!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

ahahah typical male, wants his food! I think hes cute. I like his face too personally 8)


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> What about his withers?


 I dont know, is he a quarter horse? they just look odd to me.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i love this guy  im not going to critique because everyone has pretty much covered it. needs more from the hind end and a little more balance. other than that looking good ! good luck with him he seems like he is fun to work with


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah...he's more pig than horse. You would think I never fed him by the way he acts half the time . 

Junebug, yes he is a quarter horse. Poco Tri Jet Quarter Horse


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

troting over cavaletti could help him lift up his feet and learn to be more elevated some conditioning will help him be more athletic and track up I notice he has a short and pony-like stride galloping laps on the flat will help his all over muscling working up hills will help his hind quarters and dressage will help his back neck and hind quarters some lateral work will help him become more loose in his rear limbs


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks vbrill. He is very clutzy with his feet in general...I'll see if I can get my hands on some poles.


----------

